
Render Props vs Hooks in 2020 - moubi
https://medium.com/@miroslavnikolov_12702/render-props-vs-hooks-a73ec72180ed
======
moubi
Original post can be found here: [https://webup.org/blog/render-props-vs-
hooks/](https://webup.org/blog/render-props-vs-hooks/)

